# Transcribing to learn Composition



## Connor_s (Jun 27, 2018)

I've been writing music for about 5 years and have become really unsatisfied with my writing ability. Right now most of my songs are extremely simple, just sticking in a minor key with no modulations and very basic orchestration. I've thoroughly enjoyed composing even with my limited ability and I have even gotten a little bit of commercial work but I want to expand.

One suggestion I have seen in countless places is to learn by transcribing music that you like. However, my ear is terrible. I can usually figure out a melody (although only the intervals, I can't tell pitch) and trying to figure out the harmony beneath that is impossible.

To add to that problem, my piano skill is minimal and I typically write by drawing in midi notes.

I was wondering if anyone had any insight on what I can do to expand my writing ability as well as how important piano ability and having a good ear is to composition. I've currently been researching music theory and studying scores since I am unable to transcribe them myself. I also thought about buying some masterclasses from Mike Verta and maybe a class or two from Scoreclub, but I am totally lost as to what my next steps should be.


----------



## aaronventure (Jun 27, 2018)

Try figuring out the bass notes, they should be the simplest to figure out right after the melody. Along with the melody, you should be able to figure out the chord. If you're doing score study, you've already seen the various ways in which a chord can be outlined.

Also, the melody should tell you which scale you're in, and you can probably—like most of the people who have been listening to western music since they were born—detect tonicism, borrowed chords and modulations, since a lot of popular music we have been exposed to so often sticks to just one key.

So it's the process of elimination. You know the scale and/or you know two tones. Does it sound like a major or a minor chord? Or a 7th? Diminished, Augmented? You get my point.

It takes practice, but after a while it gets a lot easier. You just have to keep at it.

Mike's classes are great. He currently has a 40%-off sale and at $18/pop, they're a no-brainer.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 27, 2018)

Scoreclub is great, you should get the OTL classes. You should also transcribe like Mike says.


----------



## danbo (Jun 27, 2018)

I haven't found transcribing particularly useful FWIW, maybe I didn't try hard enough. _Instead_ I've listened to music for decades, in addition to the dry theory it gives inspiration, ideas and mechanics of what works and what doesn't.

Get some of those cheap boxed sets of the the canon for different core composers, I'd suggest starting with one of the Brilliant Classics Bach sets. Stellar performances, congratulate yourself after listening to everything he wrote that we still have.

Edit:
If I can make a suggestion, _reading_ the score while listening is enormously helpful. For something to start with get a recording of Monteverdi's _Lamento della Ninfa_, it's cantus firmus in it's pure and most beautiful form. You can get the music online, I haver it in MusiXTeX by Moriwaki Michio. Section b is sublime. 

So look how the parts interleave, creating harmonies while being interdependent, and the little unusual bits like at bar 92 the A jump to the E.


----------



## Connor_s (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks for all the great feedback. I didn't realize the Mike Verta classes were on sale right now so I will definitely pick those up. I have looked at OTL as well and watched the free videos available so that's definitely on my list.

Aaron, I will keep in mind what your transcribing advice and that sounds like a good way to approach it.

I'll also have to check out those boxed sets you mentioned danbo, thanks!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 27, 2018)

where are Mike's classes on sale for $18?


----------



## d.healey (Jun 27, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> where are Mike's classes on sale for $18?


Coupon code
https://mikeverta.com/product-category/masterclasses/


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 27, 2018)

coupon code. Got it.


----------



## Piano Pete (Jun 27, 2018)

If you are going to be working on your transcription chops, start with really easy things at the start. Bach Chorales are fantastic from both a theoretical and ear-training perspective. Having a trained ear is important for anyone interested in music! Start simple, and work up from there. It takes time, but it is definitely worth it. 

Regarding transcription for composition training, it is also helpful. While you are getting started, try transcribing sections of pieces that you can physically get the scores for. This will enable you to double check your work and figure out what went wrong. IMSLP has a nice edition of Bach Chorales, so go ham.

Will transcription help you with what you mentioned? It will, to an extant. I think doing that in combination with analysis of different pieces will help you a lot. If you want to beef up your orchestration skills, look at good orchestration. Again, start simple and move up from there. If you want to learn about modulations, grab a book on theory, figure out the common methods, and expand from there. Once you have some form of theoretical understanding of how that works in isolation, analyze some music for the form and figure out where modulations and secondary functions occur. Schubert Lieder, Mozart Sonatas, and Bach Inventions/Fugues are a good start. If you feel that is too easy, move onto Chopin and Brahms etc. You do not have to defend a doctoral thesis, but make sure you understand what is going on behind the curtain and can verbalize it.


----------



## JT (Jun 28, 2018)

Do what aaronventure said above. Pick out the melody, then the bass notes, then listen for the quality of the harmony, major, minor, etc...

It takes time, it doesn't happen overnight. This also co-insides with your notation skills. Can you accurately notate a melody that you hear?


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jun 30, 2018)

Every tutorial I’ve seen has recommended transcribing as a way to learn. I think of it like this, when learning guitar I learned a ton of what I know from learning other peoples songs. You find a sound you like from a song and see what techniques go into producing that. Then you can embellish that in your own way. 

If your ear is not great, something you can do is find sheet music for a song you want to transcribe, and read that while writing the midi out in your daw. Slightly less helpful would just be to import the midi and look at the arrangement. Even just looking at the way certain things are voiced, what articulations help where, how they are layering instruments, will help you a lot. It helps me!


----------



## jfino (Jun 30, 2018)

There's an app called "Perfect Ear" Its really useful for training to hear intervals. Practice every day and you'll be transcribing in no time. 

Also you can download midi files of your favorite pieces and study how they're orchestrated. 

Another learning tool is Synthesia videos on youtube like this one:


Graphic scores also give you a visual insight of the elements in a piece:


----------



## Saxer (Jun 30, 2018)

Stop drawing midi notes and record the lines by playing. Reduce recording tempo if needed. You will get a better ear to brain connection if you can play what you have in mind. It takes time but just make it a habit and it will grow naturally.


----------



## jhughes (Jul 3, 2018)

Learning functional harmony will help learning chords by ear. For example, knowing the common sequences and patterns.
Perhaps start with harmonically easier music like a blues or country song. Something slow. 
Graduate to pop tunes, the Beatles and later the Great American Songbook. 
Pick something that a lead sheet is available for so you can use as a key to check your work. Start simple.
Transcribing is great a system of analysis will help so you can use the information as a model to put to use as well. Knowing a composer went Am to D7 to modulate to G isn't as important as knowing why it worked and how to apply.
Learn all of your basic harmonic changes in multiple keys. (ii-V's, I-vi-ii-V's), Substitutions, etc. You need instant recall of the material.
Don't worry about being original, take something somebody else did and use it to make your own song. A great deal of jazz was created taking the chords to other songs and writing a new melody to them.


----------

